# Wednesday night



## Midnight Run (Oct 2, 2007)

Do y’all still get together on Wednesday nights?? I’m back in town til Monday. Would like to see a few ole faces while I’m in town


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

We are shut down at Free Oysters until spring, then we start again.


----------



## sophiagrace77 (May 18, 2018)

Are you Guys trying to arrange a meetup for fishing ?


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

No, putting screen names to faces, telling lies and maybe a cold one or two.


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

lastcast said:


> No, putting screen names to faces, telling lies and maybe a cold one or two.


Yep, that is about it, but do now over look a fish cleaning table on P-Beach, and get to watch Charters like the Entertainer, clean their catch of the day.

Oh Wait, we also fire up the Barbecue Grill and cook something that appears to have scales on it.


----------



## LITECATCH (Oct 2, 2007)

We meet up every Wed. night at the Shaka bar on Pensacola Beach!


----------



## SHunter (Jun 19, 2009)

*meet ups*



LITECATCH said:


> We meet up every Wed. night at the Shaka bar on Pensacola Beach!


Sometimes I remember meet ups at Tippys on Barrancas. That must have changed.


----------



## OP-FOR (Jan 23, 2010)

Tippys closed and the Hampton sold. Now it is the Shaka Bar. Gin and I have been gone from the group for quite awhile. Maybe next Wednesday(3/27) Gin and I can make it out. We will have to make it out in the spring. Too many tourist for us to come from the Key to the beach.


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

OP-FOR said:


> Tippys closed and the Hampton sold. Now it is the Shaka Bar. Gin and I have been gone from the group for quite awhile. Maybe next Wednesday(3/27) Gin and I can make it out. We will have to make it out in the spring. Too many tourist for us to come from the Key to the beach.


We are still shut down for winter, and have not made plans for this year yet. We started talking about this last Wednesday, and are doing some recon this week to make some suggestions to the regulars. 

It's been a while since we saw y'all, Ken & Gin, it will great to do so again in the future. I will make sure to text y'all, and will post here once final plans have been confirmed.


----------



## 69Viking (Oct 30, 2008)

BananaTom said:


> We are still shut down for winter, and have not made plans for this year yet. We started talking about this last Wednesday, and are doing some recon this week to make some suggestions to the regulars.
> 
> It's been a while since we saw y'all, Ken & Gin, it will great to do so again in the future. I will make sure to text y'all, and will post here once final plans have been confirmed.


Still shutdown for Winter through Spring Break, wow! Kind of ironic you posted this update the day before the official start of Spring LOL!


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

69Viking said:


> Still shutdown for Winter through Spring Break, wow! Kind of ironic you posted this update the day before the official start of Spring LOL!


Everyone is very busy right now.
We talked about it last weekend.
Looks like we are going to start up soon at Island Culture Tiki Hut.
After all, we have been doing this for 9 years, and most of us see each other on a regular basis elsewhere.

Stay tuned.


----------



## Sublight (Mar 31, 2013)

I would like to come out and have a beer with you guys. If you have a get together, hopefully yall can reserve a seat for this greenhorn.


----------



## Brads (Jun 12, 2016)

Only if you bring a Tuna Bat to thin the herd!


----------

